# معلومه رهيبه عن ويندوز اكس بى حتى بعض المحترفون لا يعرفونها؟



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومه رهيبه عن ويندوز اكس بى
ربما يكون البعض يعرفها 
عن طريق هذه المعلومة لن تحتاج الى تنصيب الويندوز من جديد 

الكل يعلم من الاسباب الرئيسيه لتعطيل الويندوز انه يفقد العديد من الملفات 

لكن الان لن يعطل الويندوز ابدا بهذهالطريقه 
كل ما تفعله الاتى 
start 
run 


اكتب الامر 



sfc /scannow وادخل اسطوانه الاكس بى فى السى دى روم 
واترك الجهاز 


الذى يتم فى هذا الامر الاتى 
اولا : بيحذف الملفات المعطوبه ويستبدلها بالملفات الاصليه التى توجد بالسى دى 
ثانيا : اى ملف ناقص فى السيستم بيتم عمل عمل كوبى له من الاسطوانه ووضعه فى السيستم



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات حلوة

بس اكيييييييييييييييد زعيمنا يعرفها

ان مكنش هو اللي مكتشفها 

دا روك يا عمي والاجر على الله 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اكيد طبعا يا فراشه 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## H O P A (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً علي المعلومة الجميلة ديه اوي ....


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا كوكو علي المعلومة المفيدة
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي كوكو علي المعلومه الحلوه دي



وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## fns (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا كوكو على المعلومة المفيدة
ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## hima85222 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا معلومة حلوة جدا وتستحق التقدير شكرا ليك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا باشا على المعلومة الجميلة *
*ميرسى ليك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي يا كوكو علي المعلومة المفيدة*
> *ربنا يعوضك*


 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي كوكو علي المعلومه الحلوه دي​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> شكرا يا كوكو على المعلومة المفيدة
> ربنا يباركك اخى


 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا كيرو 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

hima85222 قال:


> فعلا معلومة حلوة جدا وتستحق التقدير شكرا ليك


 

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا هيما 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


>


 

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا سويتى  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى يا باشا على المعلومة الجميلة *
> 
> 
> *ميرسى ليك*​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا جوجو 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## الباب (10 أكتوبر 2008)

30:30:مرسى ليك ياكوكو:  وكل اللى يجى منك خير وبركه[


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مرووورك يا الباب 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك ايامك يا رب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا ابانوب 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا كوكو على المعلومة الجميلة دى بس حبيت استفسر عن حاجة يعنى دا مجرد ما الجهاز يضرب ويندوز انا اعمل كدا ولا عادى وهو شغال دلوقتى . معلش هو سوال بسيط ومن شخص مش فاهم فى الكمبيوتر بس  انا حابة استفسر منك اخى


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الافضل لما يكون الجهاز تقل معاكى ومابقاش يؤدى وظافئه زى الاول 
مرسىىىى على مرورك يا خاطى ونادم 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومه حلوه يا كوكو

ميرسى

ربنا معااااااااك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا توتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## eliad30 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

المسيح يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مرؤسي علي المعلومات الجميلة دي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مروورك يا لوقا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ kokoman المحترم
تحية طيبة وبعد 
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومه ولي طلب عندك ارجو ان تلبيه لي 
انا بحاجة الى خطوات فرمتة الحاسبة في حالة اصبتها بفايروس وكيفية تقسيم البارتشن
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا : مرسىىىى على مروورك ومشاركتك الجميله 
ثانيا :الفرمته بتعمل كليك يمين على البارتشن وتضعط فورمات 
دى الطريقه الالى اعرفها للفورمات 
بس للاسف معرفش ازاى يتقسم 
كان نفسى افيدك فى الموضوع ده 
مرسىىىى لمرورك مره تانيه 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكولر اخي كوكو على المعلومة المفيدة
جدا" لي
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مروووورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------

